# OBS streaming on OBS ninja



## dancerhhj (Jan 18, 2021)

We try to interview our director and streaming using OBS ninja to OBS and Youtube. Our director is in her place. Between interviews we are playing some prerecording videos.
Only problem is there is like 15 sec delay on Youtube. So, our director didn't know the pre recorded video is already done 15sec ago. 

I was thinking to use share screen on OBS Ninja.. 

Is there any other suggestions?

Thank you very much!


----------



## lebaston100 (Jan 18, 2021)

Use the obs Virtual Camera and the Director Room Feature in obs.ninja to send your obs output back as a low latency return feed.


----------

